# Ubuntu via upgrade updaten?



## Elyxir (28. Feb. 2009)

Hallo
Mal eine Allgemeine Frage...
Was würde passieren, wenn ich den Server (Ubuntu 8.04 TLS) via Befehl:
apt-get upgrade
update?

Inwiefern hat das Auswirkungen auf ein bestehendes ISPConfig und die erstellten Daten (Domains, Webspace, Datenbanken usw.)?

Gruss Lars


----------



## rini90 (28. Feb. 2009)

Ich würd mal davon ausgehen, das sich das auf nichts auswirkt. Aber garantieren kann ichs dir nicht


----------



## Elyxir (28. Feb. 2009)

Hi

Die Frage ist ob das jemand so schon gemacht hat mit Accounts und ISPConfig?

Gruss Lars


----------



## Till (1. März 2009)

Ein Upgrade auf eine neue Distributionsversion (also z.b. 8.04 auf 8.10) solltest Du mit diesen Befehlen ausführen:

apt-get update
apt-get dist-upgrade

danach solltest Du alle Dienste überprüfen und ggf. nochmal das perfect setup durchgehen, falls etwas nicht geht, da sich zwischen den Verionen immer mal die syntax der Konfigurationsdateien ändern kann.


----------

